# daiwa 7ht mag st



## Hooked Up

reel seems to be gettin high marks across the pond


----------



## AbuMike

Thats what I hear. I will find out very soon....


----------



## Hooked Up

i did read the drag star and mag knob both have clickers


----------



## AbuMike

I had not heard that about the drag, but thats a good thing.


----------



## USEF THE MAG

no clicker in the star drag, but the mag dial does.


----------



## Hooked Up

any other differances uve noticed ?......casting?


----------



## luckyOC

....drool


----------



## SNDFLEE

opcorn::fishing:


----------



## AKrichard

*Sweet*

http://www.daiwasports.co.uk/products/sea/reels/792/2/7ht-mag-super-tuned


----------



## dumdrum

I know a couple of guys who have them and they love them...may be my next purchace... christmas stocking gift to myself


----------



## RWalleySA

i can buy 2 7ht mags for the price of this


----------



## AbuMike

RWalleySA said:


> i can buy 2 7ht mags for the price of this


Yep almost. But I can't wait for the ST to show in my PO Box.....


----------



## CrawFish

Mike, you've got one of those? I want to see it.


----------



## Hudak

What is the difference between the 2?


----------



## Hooked Up

im still waitin on mine to hit the door.... but tollerances are spose to be much tighter
maybe just the color lol 9 bearings ...for one the spool is turned in a special direction for balance......if u believe all that
carbon fiber handle ...hopin somehow one of them bearings is supporting the pinion


----------



## AbuMike

CrawFish said:


> Mike, you've got one of those? I want to see it.


Should be here shortly. I will let you know and we'll meet up..


----------



## AbuMike

thekingfeeder said:


> What is the difference between the 2?


They have also done some tuning on the mag system. Most likley the same mods I was turned onto...


----------



## Hooked Up

remind me how many bearings the ht mag had


----------



## blacksand

I wonder if an optional power handle is going to be available. They should include one with it, as much as it cost. I'm going to just sit back and watch and listen to the reviews on this on. It's getting quite boring collecting reels without any action out of them. I'm becoming a tackle tramp from a tackle ho:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike

7HT---3

7HT Torbo--5

7HT Mag--6

7HT ST--9


----------



## Hooked Up

6 vs 9 means 3 more then the mag...... two for handle knobs one for the pinion lol right???


----------



## AbuMike

i'm thinking the handle has 2each. maybe changes the gear support.


----------



## Hooked Up

and maybe explains 110 L for a replacement handle


----------



## AbuMike

could it be????


----------



## RWalleySA

Wow you guys r lucky!!! I too will sit back and wait for reviews. I dont think there is a better stock reel for distance out there.


----------



## CrawFish

That's a nice looking real along with the 7ht mag. But I don't think I can afford either one. Anyone want to trade the 7ht mag for some 6500cts?


----------



## blacksand

And just think............, someone out there is going to try to tweek it even more, to push it to the limit. It's already been done with the 7ht mag. Man, I wonder if Shimano is going to try to top this one. What kind of computer are they going put in their reels nowopcorn:


----------



## New Kent Newbie

If they only had a clicker


----------



## jakuka

AbuMike said:


> Yep almost. But I can't wait for the ST to show in my PO Box.....


Mike, I'm sure I won't be the only one dying to hear what you have to say after you've had the chance to give it a full run down. Be sure to post a review.


----------



## AbuMike

I think Hooked Up will have his first. Mine is a week or so behind his delivery.


----------



## chris storrs

if 0nly someone could put this type technology and precision in a slightly larger ideally metal bodied reel with 15 pounds of drag..and like newbie said, a clicker,


----------



## AbuMike

i will admit a clicker would be a nice addition. the rest i find very nice for a beach casting reel.


----------



## Hooked Up

*3 weeks later*

well i must admit i was a lil disappointed when i first opened the box
i exspected bright lights and trumpets to sound off as the lid creaked open
at first glance
the reel to me sets new standards for reel glam
the knobs have longer run times then some of my tourney reels
the handle only rotates 1/2 turn to knock her outta free spool
right outta the box this reel spins up much faster and longer then the 7ht mag
holds 230 yards of 17lb tritanium
both the drag and mag knobs have clickers


----------



## AbuMike

Sweet.....I can't wait....Check the oil. Is it lighter than the red that comes with the 7HT Mag ?


----------



## luckyOC

wow, awesome reel, cant wait to see how it performs


----------



## Hooked Up

looks like ill be able to tell u how it throws in the snow this weekend lol


----------



## Jeremy Schrader

Lookig forward to hearing what the reel performs like for you. Must admit it is one good looking bit of gear,


----------



## RWalleySA

anyone wana give me $450 so i can have one


----------



## ironman

will you take a check, RWalleySA?


----------



## blacksand

Well... I'LL BE DAMNED!!!!! A SALTWATER STEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!:fishing: BEAUTIFUL


----------



## surf rat

*Daiwa*

I don't know how you guys can fish those things with the mag knob so far forward. I use to be on the Daiwa pro staff and that was my main complaint about the reel. It will kill your wrist if you get into a good bite. It cast great but you couldn't give me one to fish with. Just my opinion.


----------



## AbuMike

I have fished them for the past 2 falls and never once noticed it.....


----------



## surf rat

*rod*

Have you caught many drum on it? Mabee it is the way I hold the rod with my left hand fighting a Drum. It digs into my left wrist big time. I hold the rod close to the reel to lay the line with my left thumb. If it were on the back of the spool or even the center it would not be an issue for me. aside From that I like it. I couldn't understand why they put it there. I could not think of a worse place for it.


----------



## AbuMike

surf rat said:


> Have you caught many drum on it? Mabee it is the way I hold the rod with my left hand fighting a Drum. It digs into my left wrist big time. I hold the rod close to the reel to lay the line with my left thumb. If it were on the back of the spool or even the center it would not be an issue for me. aside From that I like it. I couldn't understand why they put it there. I could not think of a worse place for it.


Caught Drum, Sharks and a few big Rays. I hold the rod kinda in the 1st and 2nd finger joint. This may be a low enough position to keep the knob away.


----------



## Hooked Up

adrenaline sets in .........i dont worry so much about anything but the fight....


----------



## AbuMike

Hooked Up said:


> adrenaline sets in .........i dont worry so much about anything but the fight....


Could very well be....I just never noticed...


----------



## Hooked Up

this reel is sick smooth casting and upon retrieve
full mags on 1st cast went 440
2nd cast 4 clicks off 460...
3rd cast 6 clicks off 466
4th cast i dont remember it
5th cast 7 clicks off went 474.........
8oz 17lb tritanium......notes my pb with 17 tri is 482 with a 6500....temp outside was high 30s..........once the oil thawed the reel seemd to come to life ..cant wait to get a full day of casting in with the 18lb sakuma line.....i have not touched a screw on this reel yet
numbers are right out of the box.....ive decided i have no hit... never seen a hint of fluff lol........just so smooth it is and feels very light in the hands ...yep im impressed so far......but will it get me closer to 550 ...we will see....more to come


----------



## thebigman

Nice results there Hooked Up. Some more pics and a bit of an explanation on the workings here - http://www.planetseafishing.com/features/read/daiwa-7ht-mag-st-reel/


----------



## Hooked Up

good stuff thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## AbuMike

Well it finally got here and the improvements are most apparent. I can't wait to line it up and give a toss. Thanks Gary and Keen's tackle


----------



## Hudak

AbuMike said:


> Could very well be....I just never noticed...


Now its been brought to your attention, you will notice it every time you retrieve!! Just box those reels up and send them this way, I will throw them out for you.


----------



## Hooked Up

ill take it!!!!!


----------



## AbuMike

thekingfeeder said:


> Now its been brought to your attention, you will notice it every time you retrieve!! Just box those reels up and send them this way, I will throw them out for you.





Hooked Up said:


> ill take it!!!!!


Y'all got Paypal?????? My wife told me always use Paypal or I will be a dumb a$$


----------



## Hooked Up

mike if u get a chance look and see if the mag knob is in the same place as the blue ht
looked higher to me from pics.... but we all know what they can do


----------



## AbuMike

Hooked Up said:


> mike if u get a chance look and see if the mag knob is in the same place as the blue ht
> looked higher to me from pics.... but we all know what they can do


It's in the same position as the blue one...


----------



## AbuMike

blacksand said:


> I wonder if an optional power handle is going to be available. They should include one with it, as much as it cost. I'm going to just sit back and watch and listen to the reviews on this on. It's getting quite boring collecting reels without any action out of them. I'm becoming a tackle tramp from a tackle ho:fishing:


Saltist power handle will fit this reel..


----------



## Hooked Up

http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Crank_handle_TDZ.htm might as well get you one of these stars to go with it


----------



## AbuMike

Nice but I kinda prefer the gray..


----------



## eric

These toys too rich for my blood at the moment.. :T
I still like the red turbo more.


----------



## solid7

*Clicker?*

What is the magic of the clicker on the retrieve? 

Why would anyone want that?

That's a serious question... I have no idea what purpose they serve.


----------



## AbuMike

Clicker is for freespool not retrieve.


----------

